# Silver Labs??



## rlw (May 14, 2009)

What can y'all tell me about Silver Labs? I saw a litter for sale on another web site
nice looking dogs, just don't know anything about them. Thanks..


----------



## thelast2 (Dec 7, 2012)

This thread pretty well covers the subject.....LOL http://www.retrievertraining.net/fo...eders-here-s-your-chance&highlight=SILVER+LAB


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

I'll get the popcorn.


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

Fish on. Drag smoking. Where's the beer?


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I've got my crash helmet on!


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

I love them they have entertained me for hours on end on here.


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

There is nothing to say about silver labs, they do not exist. Lets talk about Unicorns instead, way more interesting.


----------



## HNTFSH (Feb 7, 2009)

Silver, Charcoal, or Champagne? It can make a difference.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

And to you OP, as a member since 2009 with just over 100 posts, you have been lurking long enough to know exactly what the general thoughts are on this subject. Are you "ticking away the moments that make up a dull day?"


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

are Unicorns self colored or do they come with different shade horns versus skin pigment color?


----------



## TonyLattuca (Jan 10, 2013)

This is my favorite silver and he's a pointer


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

I'll bite-again-
No Such Breed.
Everyone all at once now...."BLACK/YELLOW/CHOCOLATE"


----------



## SjSmith (Oct 25, 2011)

Interested in the responses here. I'm thinking about one also.
Going to need some help on the name though.
May also start my own kennel(which I'll also need help with a name for) to breed them.
Oh, and can someone recommend a training video to me?


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

SjSmith said:


> Interested in the responses here. I'm thinking about one also.
> Going to need some help on the name though.
> May also start my own kennel(which I'll also need help with a name for) to breed them.
> Oh, and can someone recommend a training video to me?


But what are your thoughts on force fetch?


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Thanks everyone all your posts have been good. Made me laugh for the day.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

my unicorn has a horn like a barber shop sign. Red and blue swirls.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> my unicorn has a horn like a barber shop sign. Red and blue swirls.


I thought the uniporn barber shop sign was red white and blue but I'm delusional.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

duk4me said:


> I thought the uniporn barber shop sign was red white and blue but I'm delusional.


I think yours has Rainbow swirls Timmy... lol


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> I think yours has Rainbow swirls Timmy... lol


That's just wrong Happy.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

duk4me said:


> That's just wrong Happy.


But still funny!


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

duk4me said:


> That's just wrong Happy.


Hahhaaahahaaaaa


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Ahhh, winter has arrived, it's been dull around here....keep'em coming


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

SjSmith said:


> Interested in the responses here. I'm thinking about one also.
> Going to need some help on the name though.
> May also start my own kennel(which I'll also need help with a name for) to breed them.
> Oh, and can someone recommend a training video to me?


From the 3 Stooges how about this for a kennel name: Dewey, Cheatem, and Howe


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

TonyLattuca said:


> View attachment 15465
> This is my favorite silver and he's a pointer


Astro was/is a great dane, not a pointer!!!


----------



## pat addis (Feb 3, 2008)

here is my take on silver labs if you want a mixed breed pup please rescue one from the pound. if you look around you could get one that retrieves and it won't cost near as much.


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

True story. I was once in a gift shop in a very touristy area (Helen, GA, people go there to see the leaves turn, Octoberfest, etc.) and there was a "jackalope" mount in there. I had read the back story that someone made up about them and there was a lady who asked what it was. I told her it was a jackalope which is a cross between a jackrabbit and an antelope (although all the mounts I've seen have whitetail antlers, not antelope horns) and that they are so rare because they only breed during lighting strikes. She thought it was amazing and proceeded to start telling other people in her crowd all about it. It was all my girlfriend and I (now my wife) could do to get out of there without busting out laughing.

Bottom line, there is no limit to what people will believe. Unicorns and jackalopes ARE a whole lot more interesting though.


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

> my unicorn has a horn like a barber shop sign. Red and blue swirls


I have a silver quadricorn with charcoal antlers,,,and he marks better than any lab I ever seen.

Pete


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Yeah but he's a dudley with a huge white splotch on his chest  Now my silver hornycorn poops a rainbow of skittles


----------



## shawninthesticks (Jun 13, 2010)

The reason unicorns died off ,is because they where all " happy" males ...stupid unicorns ,its Adam & Eve ,not Adam & Steve


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> my unicorn has a horn like a barber shop sign. Red and blue swirls.


Can you get him to seat on a duck?


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

HuntinDawg said:


> Can you get him to seat on a duck?


In this case I think it's the other way around. Can you make a duck seat on a unicorn


----------



## HuntinDawg (Jul 2, 2006)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> In this case I think it's the other way around. Can you make a duck seat on a unicorn


Maybe with some duck tape.


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

A guy showed up at our training day Saturday with a trailer full of silver labs. If you could get em to pick up ducks they would certainly be candidates for the Grand, that's all I have to say about it.

Lonnie Spann


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

Silver is not my personal cup of tea but that individual was taking steps in the right direction. Training & putting titles on dogs. If they have health clearances before breeding then it is all good IMHO. He can for sure sell all he produces.;-)


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

rlw said:


> What can y'all tell me about Silver Labs? I saw a litter for sale on another web site
> nice looking dogs, just don't know anything about them. Thanks..


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

To heck with those Silver labs, I just saw a great deal on a Chesador litter, they said the parents are proven hunters from good hunting stock and no need for health clearances because no dogs in the line had issues.


----------



## rlw (May 14, 2009)

Hell sorry I asked!! I really had no Idea it would cause such a sh!t storm. Haven't been on here in a long time.
Going back to my fishing and hunting sites. Later


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

rlw said:


> Hell sorry I asked!! I really had no Idea it would cause such a sh!t storm. Haven't been on here in a long time.
> Going back to my fishing and hunting sites. Later


Real labs only come in one color........black


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> Real labs only come in one color........black


I see you've been around Plesko lately. When are you coming to the dark side? 


Jeff


----------



## GulfCoast (Sep 24, 2007)

rlw said:


> Hell sorry I asked!! I really had no Idea it would cause such a sh!t storm. Haven't been on here in a long time.
> Going back to my fishing and hunting sites. Later


Why ask questions if you don't want answers?  This has been mild.


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

rlw said:


> Hell sorry I asked!! I really had no Idea it would cause such a sh!t storm. Haven't been on here in a long time.
> Going back to my fishing and hunting sites. Later


Must have already bought one.


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

never- Plesko's getting a chessie next.


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

rlw said:


> Hell sorry I asked!! I really had no Idea it would cause such a sh!t storm. Haven't been on here in a long time.
> Going back to my fishing and hunting sites. Later


Hey, they answered your OP. Just maybe not in a way you expected. LOL.


----------



## HNTFSH (Feb 7, 2009)

And then there's the *search function *so you know in advance of you're starting a shiz storm.


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Don't know what the OP's so annoyed about....he asked a vague question



rlw said:


> What can y'all tell me about Silver Labs? I saw a litter for sale on another web site
> nice looking dogs, just don't know anything about them. Thanks..


 and got directed to the information.

After that, everybody stayed civil and had fun with it instead of making a it a train wreck. 
Asking a question doesn't always mean you'll like the answer.


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

Don't mean to hijack the OP's thread but I'm looking for a GRHRCH, MNH silver bitch to let my black stud breed in celebration of his 500 HRC points. If anyone on here has one you can PM me and we will negotiate the stud fee. 

Lonnie Spann


----------



## Happy Gilmore (Feb 29, 2008)

Lonnie Spann said:


> Don't mean to hijack the OP's thread but I'm looking for a GRHRCH, MNH silver bitch to let my black stud breed in celebration of his 500 HRC points. If anyone on here has one you can PM me and we will negotiate the stud fee.
> 
> Lonnie Spann


Heck, If it's just for celebration the neighbors cocker spaniel should work just fine!


----------



## Duckquilizer (Apr 4, 2011)

Lonnie Spann said:


> Don't mean to hijack the OP's thread but I'm looking for a GRHRCH, MNH silver bitch to let my black stud breed in celebration of his 500 HRC points. If anyone on here has one you can PM me and we will negotiate the stud fee.
> 
> Lonnie Spann


Will a wiemerinier be a good substitute? You know, sometimes its nice to get something exotic?


----------



## Lonnie Spann (May 14, 2012)

Heck it can't get much more exotic than a silver GRHRCH/MNH Silver! I did discuss it with Jack and he is willing to substitute the Silver for twin Asian Labs.

Lonnie


----------



## Cass (Sep 17, 2013)

Paul "Happy" Gilmore said:


> Heck, If it's just for celebration the neighbors cocker spaniel should work just fine!


Hey now be nice.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Lonnie Spann said:


> Don't mean to hijack the OP's thread but I'm looking for a GRHRCH, MNH silver bitch to let my black stud breed in celebration of his 500 HRC points. If anyone on here has one you can PM me and we will negotiate the stud fee.
> 
> Lonnie Spann


Or get him drunk and hook him up with one of those fat chick show labs.


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

I will be putting a lock on my dog boxes! Don't want my girls to get date raped.


----------



## metalone67 (Apr 3, 2009)

duk4me said:


> Or get him drunk and hook him up with one of those fat chick show labs.


Easy now at least they are of the right color and pedigree. They can't help it their owners over feed them, they are labs you know.


----------



## Cal99 (Apr 5, 2013)

I myself like the pink unicorn labs, they are special!


----------

